# Pedras Rubras vs. Cidade do Porto



## Vince (17 Jul 2010 às 21:23)

Fiz um pequeno pseudo-estudo. Comparei temperatura mínima e máxima de Pedras Rubras com uma estação da cidade do Porto. 

A estação escolhida foi a da Faculdade de Engenharia, porque é uma boa estação, profissional. A instalação é que é urbana, em cima de um terraço de um edifício com piso tipo gravilha, o que não é bom, mas deve haver Ruemas piores, esta pelo menos parece arejada. Além de que Pedras Rubras também não é uma instalação perfeita. Esta está a 128 metros de altitude e dista 9,3km de Pedras Rubras que fica a NO.











Os dados disponíveis dessa estação não são muitos, um ano, mas com alguns intervalos  enormes sem dados. As mínimas e máximas foram calculadas a partir de um ficheiro de observações, e dias que não possuíssem pelo menos uma observação a cada 5 minutos foram eliminados. 

Quer os dados desta estação, quer dados synop de Pedras Rubras também possuíam erros que foram eliminados, podendo ter sobrado alguns.

Isto não tem portanto qualquer rigor "cientifico", foi apenas uma brincadeira rápida feita numa hora, para ter uma ideia geral do assunto, e pode até conter erros meus que não me tenha apercebido.


*Mínimas e máximas*







*Diferença de temperatura min e Max (Dif= FEUP-PEDRAS)*
Valores positivos: temperatura mais alta na FEUP que PEDRAS RUBRAS
Valores negativos: temperatura mais baixa na FEUP que PEDRAS RUBRAS







Quando tiver mais tempo, tentarei fazer com outras estações, se houver dados para tal.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2010 às 02:03)

Excelente trabalho, Vince!

Já dá para tirar algumas conclusões.
No que diz respeito à temperatura mínima, no período do verão (e em especial nos dias mais quentes), percebe-se a influência que a brisa do mar tem estação de P.Rubras, com mínimas sempre mais baixas que a estação da FEUP.
De inverno, e nos dias mais frios, esperava que fosse o contrário. Que a FEUP tivesse mínimas mais baixas que P.Rubras, mas isso não é notório nos gráficos.

Quanto a temperaturas máximas, a FEUP regista normalmente máximas mais elevadas, o que seria de esperar, mas a diferença não é assim tão grande.
Nota-se uma maior diferença em possíveis dias de nortada ou vento fraco de oeste, com P.Rubras a ir pouco além dos 22ºC e a FEUP a subir mais 3ºC que P.Rubras.


----------



## frederico (18 Jul 2010 às 02:13)

O Porto tem sofre o efeito de ilha urbana, ou seja, tem temperaturas médias mais elevadas que as áreas rurais em redor da cidade. Tanto quanto sei, as zonas urbanas mais extensas têm temperaturas mínimas bem mais elevadas, mas nas máximas a diferença em relação às áreas rurais circundantes é menor.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Jul 2010 às 03:49)

Vince disse:


> ...
> 
> Isto não tem portanto qualquer rigor "cientifico", foi apenas uma brincadeira rápida feita numa hora, para ter uma ideia geral do assunto...





Boa...boa... Vince.
Como vivi metade da minha vida no Porto-Cidade ( zona do Carvalhido)
e a outra metade repartida entre  Leça da Palmeira, "em cima do mar" e agora, de  há 7 anos a esta parte , em P.Rubras , 
como vivi e vivo , toda a minha vida a deslocar-me entre lá e cá,  da ilha urbana  até à beira-mar em muitos dos meus dias, em que as diferenças em tão poucos Kms tanto podem ser abissais ,sobretudo no Verão, como são nulas , bastando para tal,uma situação sinóptica  de atlanticidade ou continentalidade marcantes,não podia deixar de  te felicitar pelo trabalho exposto e desejar que brinques mais vezes  assim.
As diferenças? há dias que são brutais.Outros,  substanciais .Outros, nem por isso,outros há  que são rigorosamente iguais.
Nos meus registos empíricos, sensoriais,na minha memória,
constato  que tanta exposição atlântica  em  " limbo barométrico",
torna abrupta a Continentalidade .
Quantos dias são em "Limbo", quantos há que varrem de lés-a-lés?
A tua "brincadeira de uma hora", deu boas indicações...


----------

